# Windows Installer Dienst



## NBOne (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Windows installer Dienst:

Ich wollte eine Anwendung installieren, da kam die Fehlermeldung, der Windows Installer Dienst konnte nicht gestartet werden. Daraufhin habe ich nach eine Microsoft Anleitung den Dienst deregistriert, die Dateien umbenannt, und wollte dann den Windows Installer von der Microsoft Homepage installieren. Die Installation ging allerdings nicht. Fehlermeldung: Der Dienst ist schon vorhanden (). 
Ich bin jetzt schon einbisschen am verzweifeln, ich habe dann mal net start msiserver eingegeben, und bekomme die Fehlermeldung: Systemfehler 5, Kein Zugriff. Ich besitze auf meinem Rechner aber Administratorrechte. 

Hat jemand eine Idee für die Lösung dieses Problems?

Danke,

NBOne


----------



## wiechen (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo 
Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit das gleiche Problem, bin dann  auf der Seite "Microsoft Knowledge Base article - 315346" gelandet. Dort wird ganz genau die Vorgangsweise beschrieben, wie man das Problem handhaben kann.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315346

Wiechen


----------



## NBOne (28. Juni 2004)

*Hmm*

Das ist ja genau die Seite nach der ich versucht habe den Dienst neu zu installieren. Nachdem ich aber die Schritte zum deinstallieren ausgeführt hatte und versucht habe den Dienst mit der Datei aus dem microsoft Download center neu zu installieren, kommt die Fehlermeldung, der Dienst sei schon vorhanden. Hat jemand noch eine Idee was man da machen könnte?


----------



## Trespasser (8. Juli 2004)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, kann uns irgendwer helfen.

mfg


----------



## JensG (9. Juli 2004)

Hast du schon mal die folgenden Dateien umbenannt oder
gelöscht.

msi.dll
msiexec.exe
msihnd.dll

Wichtig , bei XP vorher die Dateien im DLLCache Ordner, da
die DLL's sonst sofort wiederhergestellt werden.

Danach booten und versuchen den Installer neu
zu installieren.
Dann sollte die Fehlermeldung beim Installieren eigentlich nicht mehr
kommen.

Ich glaube bei Win 98 lässt sich die msi.dll nicht löschen
oder umbenennen da sie im Zugriff steht.
Da müsste man sie im DOS Modus löschen.


----------



## Trespasser (12. Juli 2004)

Ja, habe ich.
Aber keiner der Microsoftmethoden hatt funktioniert, wenn wunderts.

genau gesagt habe ich einen EventID:1015
und Fehler 5.

grüße Trespasser


----------



## Trespasser (20. Juli 2004)

Nach erheblicher sucharbeit von etwa 4 Tagen im Netz, bin ich doch noch
fündig geworden.

Ich weiß zwar nicht welche der Methoden genau geholfen haben, da ich alle hintereinander probiert habe.

1)Beim Systemlaufwerk/Partition,  das System unter Sicherheitseinstellungen
    hinzugefügt.
2) regedit und unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\MsiServer
das Unterverzeichnis Security auf Old_Security --> umbenannt.
 im Value des ImagePath Key's sollte aufjedenfall der richtige PAth zur msiexec stehen.

3) Start-> Ausführen->regedt32.exe denm Hive HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE....
 unter dem Menü "Sicherheitseinstellungen" jeder -> vollzugriff geben
4) in cmd.exe in das Verzeichnis system32 gewechselt  -->
       regsvr32.exe msi.dll
       regsvr32.exe msihnd.dll
        (auf der Originalseite stand nur regsvr32.exe msxml.dll, die oberen befehle 
        habe ich mir daraus abgeleitet,, aber habs auch       
       eingegeben)
5) Neustart
6) Start--> Ausführen --> command.com (kann sein dass es auch mit cmd funkt, habs nur mit command.com ausprobiert)
und dort dann:          msiexec /unregister
                                     msiexec /regserver

Dann hat alles funktioniert  ich würde aufjedenfall  "Jeder" wieder  auf lesen setzen(registry)

Ich nehme an Punkt 2 ,3  oder 4 waren ausschlaggebend. 5,6 unbedingt notwendig


----------



## ilija_cc (23. September 2004)

Hallo Trespasser,

viele dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe Tagelang im Netz gesucht und bin nicht auf die Lösung gekommen. In vielen Foren habe ich  gesehen, dass viele User das selbe Problem haben. Nochmals vielen Dank

Gruß aus München
Ilija


----------

